
Show HN: Min programming language - h3rald
https://min-lang.org/
======
fiatjaf
Nim programs can be easily compiled to JS, right? Can I embed it in JS?

It seems to be purely functional, so without infinite loops and other stuff
like that, would it be a feasible option for letting users run each other code
snippets in their own browser?

~~~
h3rald
I actually didn't try yet. I presume I will have to remove some of the modules
and symbols that are not likely to work in browsers, but other than that yes,
it should compile to JavaScript!

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try!

